# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Google Adwords Threshold Accounts with up to $350

## keanuReeves17

$350 Free Spending Limit

USA Account With Rdp/Vps Access

USA Verified Gmail Included With All Access

Also Giving Replacement Guarantee

Price : $80 Each Account


Discount For Bulk Buyer Available 5 Accounts At $200

The mode of payment is paypal or bitocin


Delivery after getting payment may take

Maximum 15 minutes .



Contacts:

Telegram username: @keanuReeves17007 

Gmail: [email protected]

Skype: live:.cid.735087cc624a7367

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------


## keanuReeves17

Available contacts above

----------

